# Who are your Top 3 Villagers of New Leaf?



## Hound00med (Oct 12, 2013)

Ohey guys, so I got to thinking about my favourite villagers in New Leaf, and quite frankly, it was an easy decision  

1. Sydney
2. Eugene
3. Erik

(Honourable mentions - Simon & Joey)

But, who are YOUR 3 favourites in New Leaf?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooh, that's tough.  But in order...
1. Merengue
2. Marshal
3. Erik

I love all of them!  There are more than that, too.  I really like Ankha and Hamphrey.  But these three are probably the top villagers!
This is a cool thread, by the way.  It'll hopefully get lots of posts!


----------



## insaneluzer (Oct 12, 2013)

I think my top 3 spots go to:
1. Pinky
2. Willow
3. Gayle


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

You know who my top pick is! 

1. Sydney
2. Apple p)
3. Bam

With my honorable mentions being Katt, Bianca, and Hamlet. ;-;


----------



## Mao (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Mitzi
2. Chrissy
3. Was going to say Hamprey but his house place is. Blah. INFRONT OF MY BRIDGE YOU LITTLE... cute hamster ;-;


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 12, 2013)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Ooh, that's tough.  But in order...
> 1. Merengue
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Erik
> ...



Thanks! It's cool to know what everyone else likes in terms of villagers  .. I hope to see unpopular ones shining through, too!


----------



## beffa (Oct 12, 2013)

overall? probably

1. kid cat
2. merry
3. lopez

idk i really like loads wah those are close to my top 3


----------



## Dulcettie (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Genji
2. Merengue
3. Marshal


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 12, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> You know who my top pick is!
> 
> 1. Sydney
> 2. Apple p)
> ...



Yay Sydney and Bam! Ew Apple. I know that face was a taunting face


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Genji
2. Alice
3. Tex 

much love to all of them, although everyone is my town is right up there too lol ^_^


----------



## chriss (Oct 12, 2013)

1.Erik
2.Tex (Recently moved away cause i didnt play for a week q_q)
3.Hamphrey


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Genji
2. Punchy
3. Octavian

Love all my Villagers but those three are the beeeeest!


----------



## Boccages (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Olive (only in the original Animal Crossing)
2. O'Hare
3. Roald


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Bianca
2. Francine
3. Pietro


----------



## Roxer9000 (Oct 12, 2013)

1.Julian(he moved out*weep*)
2.Apollo(once on my ACCF)
3.Beau(moved out...WHY DO THE GOOD ONES DIE YOUNG)


----------



## esc (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Fauna
2. Beau
3. Marshal

Honorable mentions go to everyone else in my town, especially my four other deer. x3


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 12, 2013)

1. moe
2. marshal
3. stitches


----------



## Touko (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Marshal
2. Julian
3. (Hardest decision of my life...) Uhm...I guess Wolfgang.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 12, 2013)

1: Rolf (I liked him more in previous AC games but he's an absolute delight in NL).
2: Eugene.
3: Poncho.


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 12, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> 1: Rolf (I liked him more in previous AC games but he's an absolute delight in NL).
> 2: Eugene.
> 3: Poncho.



Yay another Eugene lover!


----------



## clovetic (Oct 12, 2013)

It would have to be:

1. Fauna
2. Zucker/Octavian <--- can't choose between them, so i won't 
3. Merengue


----------



## Farobi (Oct 12, 2013)

1) punchy
2) marshal
3) tbh i dunno, maybe rudy?


----------



## Marsupial (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Robin
2. Apollo
3. Genji


----------



## Mr. Tiaa (Oct 12, 2013)

1 . Katt
2. Elvis/stitches <- cant pic urgh
3. Julian


----------



## Isabella (Oct 12, 2013)

1) Pekoe
2) Kyle
3) Chrissy
it was a tough one, since I like all my villagers. Maple would have been my number one until she moved out of no where </3


----------



## Pixori (Oct 12, 2013)

1. Francine
2. Marshal
3. Fauna

But it's really hard to pick. I know Francine is my fav with Marshal as a close second but for third there's so many to choose from that I absolutely LOVE. Fauna, Marina, Ankha, Julian, Lily, aaa.


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 12, 2013)

My three favourite villagers...
1. Zell
2. Iggly
3. Alfonso

Most of the villagers coming in I love deeply from other games and stuff. They're also very cute.
But the thing is that these villagers are very cute, and are awesome in terms of personality. Also they've been with me since the very beginning. :')

Poor Bree, she was so close...


----------



## fifimonkeh (Oct 12, 2013)

Mitzi, Flora and Shari <33333333


----------



## amybear91 (Oct 12, 2013)

Out of my current villagers, I think I'd have to say
*1 - Marshal
2 - Lolly
3 - Ankha*
although I love pretty much all my villagers <3


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 12, 2013)

Beau/Rowan/Rizzo

Three-way tie.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Rocco
2. Violet
3. Jambette


----------



## ninfia (Oct 13, 2013)

well these are just my favorites in my town. the ones that im most attached to
1 fauna (shes like my best friend id be devastated if i lost her omg..)
2 beau
3 marshal
whitney is a villager i reeeeeeeaallly love rn though thats not in my town yet aaaa.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 13, 2013)

1. O'hare
2. Kiki
3. Chester


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 13, 2013)

In my town right now, it'd have to be...

1) Diana (but I'm giving her to a friend, and I'm still pretty upset she's moving but if it means I can get Francine then.... :'3)
2) Monty (I actually found out he moved into my town by accident. ._. I was using the villager trick and I was waiting for my 8th villager, and then one day whilst I had my friend over I saw a plot down, and my heart just sank. I was so scared, didn't know who it would be, but when I saw it was Monty I was sooo relieved! I really like the monkey characters and Monty is one of my favourite cranky characters so I was really glad)
3) Kiki (I had her in my old Population Growing town and she was just my favourite)

But out of my dreamies it is probably...

1) Chrissy and Francine (honestly, I really love these two ;w; never had them in any of my games so hoping I can get them soon)
2) Fauna
3) Cube


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 13, 2013)

1. O'Hare
2. Bob
3. Rod


----------



## Ida (Oct 13, 2013)

Top villagers i have: 1 Henry 2 Maple 3 Gaston.

Top villagers only on how they look: 1 Henry 2 Whitney 3 Vic


----------



## Laudine (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmm this is hard...

1. Anicotti
2. Graham
3. Goose


----------



## Kumquats (Oct 13, 2013)

In no particular order... Flora, Mathilda (same birthday), and Papi (in my village)

I also really love Becky, but overall I plan on constantly shifting my villagers.


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 13, 2013)

Tia, pashmina, beau


----------



## Eloise (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Eloise
2. Sydney
3. Diana


----------



## Puuhi (Oct 13, 2013)

This is so hard! I love all my villagers to bits, but if I have to choose:

1. Lucha (most underrated villager EVER, his facial expressions are genious)
2. Rodeo
3. Lobo

(btw, my sig's extremely outdated, my other villagers are: Ed, Kevin, Tiffany, Hugh, Maple and Agnes)


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Puuhi said:


> 2. Rodeo



Omg! I've never seen anyone say Rodeo... He was in my CF town and I loved him to pieces! <3


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Pompom
2. Egbert
3. Yuka

(Ok, I'm weird)


----------



## minxe (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Diana 
2. Bones
3. Flurry

I guess I really like white ;o;


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Fang: Simply because he looks gorgeous in my humble opinion and I also love how he warms up to you to a point where he becomes your most devoted citizen. He rocks. Oh and I also love his tendency to stay up past 4am. Just like me.
2. Chrissy: She is funny as hell, looks cute and is always up and around. 
3. Tough one, I like Mira as well, but I`ll pick Blaire: Just like the other two I love the appearance, especially her facial expressions. She is hilarious, especially when she has talks with other villagers. She should be nicer to Gladys though!

All my current villagers rock in honesty. I feel I`ve been very lucky with the villagers I have gotten so far. I`ve looked on the internet at pictures of a lot of other villagers, compared my villagers are all quite stunning. Only Gabi is interchangable and can go as soon as I get the picture. And maybe Simon, because he is NEVER around. :\ Lucha is also kinda lame I suppose, but nice and he looks fantastic. I really miss Drift as well, I checked for other jock villagers and only Kid Cat looked more appealing to me.


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Flo
2. Diana
3. Alfonso
Honorable mentions are also Phil and Monty.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 13, 2013)

Omg, I adore all of my villagers.. I just don't know who to choose..

1. Merengue
2. Beau
3. Diana

.. I just don't know. > 3<


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

Puuhi said:


> *3*. Lobo


Whaaaaat? I love Lobo to bits {seriously, sometimes I just want to get a Lobo plushie and hug it to death}.


----------



## Coolio15 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine would be:
1.Soleil
2.Egbert
3.Miranda
Olivia, Leonardo, and Chadder get honorable mentions


----------



## kite (Oct 13, 2013)

1) Dotty
2) Beau
3) Kid Cat


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmmm... Tough, but I think my top 3 are
1. Lolly
2. Apollo
3. Agnes.


----------



## Souji (Oct 13, 2013)

I think mine are:
1. Lucha
2. Cranston
3. Pashmina

I actually dislike many of my current residents. ;_; I haven't had luck with many characters I actually like.


----------



## Joy (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Stitches
2. Carmen
3. Lucky

I'd cry if they moved out. Legit tears man


----------



## Piastol (Oct 13, 2013)

1. Punchy
2. Purrl
3. ...Rudy?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2013)

1 maple
2 tom
3 rosie


----------



## Stitched (Oct 13, 2013)

1.) Sydney <3333 can't wait to find her ;___;
2.) Stitches
3.) Dotty or Purrl DON'T MAKE ME CHOOSE


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Stitched said:


> 1.) Sydney <3333 can't wait to find her ;___;



Sydney lovers unite!~ lawl

#SydneyIsUnderrated


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 13, 2013)

Picking 3 out of all the villagers available in NL is too hard, so I'll just do top 3 out of my current residents: 

1) Peck
2) Cherry
3) Mathilda


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 31, 2013)

Diana
Marina
Fauna


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Diana
2. Flora
3. Marshal


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Fauna
2. Molly
3. Merengue c:


----------



## Prisma (Oct 31, 2013)

1:Skye
2:Muffy
3:Fauna


----------



## LinDUNguin (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Stitches
2. Deirdre
3. Bunnie


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Alfonso
2. Kyle
3. Fauna


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Marshal
2. Diana
3. Zucker <3

No certain order


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Aurora
2. Stitches
3. Chrissy


----------



## Minami (Oct 31, 2013)

Ugh, that's really tough D': But I think...

1. Punchy
2. Beau
3. Coco


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 3, 2013)

1. Julian
2. Cookie
3. Whitney

Gah, that was so hard X_X


----------



## Mary (Nov 3, 2013)

1. Roald
2. Frita
3. Pietro


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 3, 2013)

1.Diana
2.Rosie
3.Marshal


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 3, 2013)

My only dreamies:
1. Bones
2. Kyle
3. Muffy

Ones in my town though...
1. Felicity 
2. Lily 
3. Marshal


----------



## Diclonius217 (Apr 21, 2014)

1.) Stitches
2-3 are a tie between Soleil and Goldie, love them both so much <3


----------



## Kamukoma (Apr 21, 2014)

freya, lucky, and diana! after getting marshal though, i think hes really cute. i also really like felicity! and basically all my dreamies haha...


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

1. Hopper. He was the very first villager I EVER talked to in ANY AC game. He was the very first villager I even saw. He was my first friend in any AC game. So, yeah. I have a HUGE attachment to this villager. Cranky villagers are my favorite, and he has the BEST!!! EYEBROWS!!!! EVER!!!!

2. Hans. When I first got him in my original Mercury, I thought he was going to be some boring hamster I would want out QUICK. But when I went into his home the next day, I was surprised. Instead of seeing a small little hamster, I found a huge fatass yeti standing infront of me. I knew he HAD to be a resident, because of my huge love of Cryptids.

3. Mira. I am a total Sailor Moon fanboy, as I have said MANY times. I love how she is based on Sailor Venus. Plus I LOVE Uchi villagers!!!

(Honorable mentions go to Shari, all the Lions and Hippos except Harry, and the other residents of Neo Mercury)


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 22, 2014)

My 3 absolute dreamies of course! (I had them all in my old town, had to let Bam go because of terrible house placing and lost Marshal-Punchy to amateur TTing and I can asure you every single one of them DESTROYED my heart when they left. I loved them so much!)

I do have to give Bones and Pippy special mentions, Bones for being my most long-lasting villager Ive ever at the old town and Pippy for being the very first villager I ever really "befriended" and constantly talked to in the game.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 22, 2014)

erm
i have top 4 cause i cant choose
stitches, marshal, genji, kabuki


----------



## TeH_JERGEN (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Ankha 
2. Flora
3. Ribbot


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

1) Genji - I don't know.
2) Lucky - He's a mummy-dog.
3) Julian - He's a unicorn.


----------



## Capella (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Kody: 
2. Cherry
3. Aurora 

They were all my first best friends when I started ACNL and I will never forget the moments we shared 

Ooooh and an honorable mention would have to go to Pietro, mainly because he was the last villager I got before I rage quit my town ;-;


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Gladys
2. Willow
3. Rudy

I'd say my honorable mentions are Queenie, Erik, Lopez, and Lobo. <3 While Gladys and Willow are secure in their places, a lot of villagers nearly beat Rudy to the punch of spot three.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Kabuki
2. Coco
3. Stitches


----------



## radical6 (Apr 22, 2014)

1. tammy
2. rasher
3. deena


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Skye
2. Julian
3. Fang


----------



## scarfboyxiv (Apr 22, 2014)

*Scarfy's Favorites~*

My top 3 villagers? Do you mean my 3 favorite of all time or my 3 favorite of the ones that I have? XD The ambiguity of the question is throwing me off, but I'll just answer both because reasons.

*My Three Favorite of Them All*
1) *MOTT*
2) *Mint*
3) *Merengue*

*My Three Favorite of the Ones I Have*
1) *ED*
2) *Cheri*
3) *Poncho*

Thanks for asking the question! This was really fun to do and it's cool to see everyone else's favorites.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Zucker
2. Lolly
3. Octavian


----------



## Lars (Apr 22, 2014)

1: Ed
2: Biskit
3: ( a tie between ) Savannah, Chevre, Kevin and Biff.


----------



## Airen (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Chief
2. Freya
3. Seriously how am I supposed to pick from all my wolf babies and Beau >_>


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2014)

BOB
Julian
Ken


----------



## hanzy (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Dotty!
2. Carmen
3. Benjamin & Marina can't choose between them! I never really liked Marina when I saw her on the boards, but I got her in my town randomly and realised how freaking adorable she really is. I love how the octis walk haha


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Punchy
2. Aurora
3. Mott
(4. Chief)


----------



## Titi (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Olivia
2. Chief 
3. Zell
(VERY closely followed by Genji and Shep).


----------



## Rochelle (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Chief 
2. Erik
3. Skye

I have a soft spot for all the wolves & deer


----------



## mayordex (Apr 22, 2014)

Rolf
Keaton
Dotty


----------



## Bearica (Apr 22, 2014)

Just out of the new villagers:
1. Fauna
2. Marshal
3. Tammy

Overall:
1. Stitches
2. Lolly
3. Ankha
(Special mention to Bluebear & Gladys)
I really wish there was an uchi and/or smug cat. ;v;


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 22, 2014)

I love all my villagers! But if I had to rank them then...
1. Julian
2. Colton
3. Peanut

Special mentions for Poppy and Static.


----------



## Noel (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Marshal
2. Daisy
3. Genji


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a hard decision, but I have to say:

1. Gayle
2. Willow
3. Pashmina

Honorable mentions go to Rolf and Cherry.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Wolfgang
2. Renee/Katt/Muffy (all uchi, all loved equally)
3. Lopez/Zucker/Kyle 

I thought this was way too easy but then I looked at my sig and saw zucker and then I thought more about kyle and AHHH I CANT PICK


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 22, 2014)

(Counting Down)

3. Goldie
2. Erik
1. Kyle <3

Cutest villagers ever!!! :3


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 22, 2014)

Merengue, Marshal and Carmen maybe.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 22, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Just out of the new villagers:
> 1. Fauna
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Tammy
> ...



Katt is an uchi cat??


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 22, 2014)

I _always_ say this but:
O'Hare
Tangy
Marshal
Sometimes Marshal and Tangy interchange depending. It's almost like they're competing for the top spot--which O'Hare will never surrender _just by being_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Honorable mentions:
Filbert
Willow

In fact, if I could _not _have one specific villager on one spot:

O'Hare
Tangy, Marshal
Filbert, Willow


----------



## Joyce (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Maple
2. Molly
3. Rosie


----------



## amemome (Apr 22, 2014)

out of my villagers...

1. Wolfgang
2. Zucker
3. -------

I'm not sure if I can give up Zucker or Wolfgang ever...


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Cookie
2. Skye
3. Bob


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 22, 2014)

So hard to decide. I love my 3 cranky wolves, but I love Julian and Rooney too.


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 22, 2014)

1.Fang
2.Ankha
3.Lucha


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 22, 2014)

Merengue
Flora
Flurry

in no particular order.


----------



## davidxrawr (Apr 22, 2014)

As of now Ima say: Chrissy, Mira, and Pekoe


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 22, 2014)

1. GASTON <3
2. SAVANNAH <3
3. Muffy. No, wait, Beardo! Err... Muffy. Both.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Dizzy
2. Maple
3. Bunnie


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Tangy <333 ;w;
2. Everyone else in my town.. I like them all equally >u<
3. Moe and Ankha. I wish I could have them in my town. ;n;

Oops that's 12... >.<"
I can't choose 3 villagers. ;A;


----------



## JackoCFC (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Static
2. Egbert
3. Bianca

I had to change Lucky to Bianca. I love the species of animal she represents


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 22, 2014)

Really hard to decide, I love so many. >w<
1. Fang (I love Fang so very much. ♥ I would cry if he ever left my town. ;w; )
2. Marshal (He is way to cute. >w< Love his tail. xD)
3. Genji (The best training buddy. <3 xD)


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Marshal
2. Bob
3. Carmen (Or Kid Cat Because I'm Starting To Like Him A Lot)


----------



## Blonde-and-Red (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine. :3
1) Wolfgang
2) Coco. :3
3) Agent S

Honourable Mention: Lolly and Tangy. :3


----------



## QoQ (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Puck
2. Kid Cat
3. Astrid


----------



## PaperMoon (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Grizzly
2. Klaus
3. Canberra

Who else likes Grizzly? ...No, just me? Aw, okay...


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Wolfgang
2. Julian 
3. Bangle


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Midge
2. Kabuki
3. Chadder


----------



## Saylor (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Shep
2. Mira
3. Beau


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Drake
2. Wart Jr.
3. Nan


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Diana
2. Zell
3. Fang or Marina (Can't decide yet)


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Hopper (because he has always been my favorite)
2. Hans (because he's a yeti)
3. Mira (Because she's Sailor Venus)


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 29, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> 1. Gladys
> 2. Willow
> 3. Rudy
> 
> I'd say my honorable mentions are Queenie, Erik, Lopez, and Lobo. <3 While Gladys and Willow are secure in their places, a lot of villagers nearly beat Rudy to the punch of spot three.



Now I'd say:

1. Gladys
2. Rudy
3. Queenie

Honorable mentions being Stitches, Lobo, Willow, and Kiki.


----------



## mishka (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Zell
2. Bam
3. Fuchsia

honorable mentions to Bruce and Deirdre c:


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 29, 2014)

From what I have so far:

1. Marshal
2. Stitches
3. Beau


----------



## effluo (Jun 29, 2014)

I hate picking favorites.. Right now I'd say

1. Genji
2. Katt
3. Marshal


----------



## Venn (Jun 29, 2014)

Rudy
Lolly
Molly


----------



## Laudine (Jun 29, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Hmm this is hard...
> 
> 1. Anicotti
> 2. Graham
> 3. Goose



Hahah, wow it has been a while. Now I miss Graham and Goose ;_;

Here are my new top villagers:
1. Anicotti and Fang
2. Francine
3. Felicity


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jun 29, 2014)

Kid Cat
Anchovy
Eugene


----------



## Queen Greene (Jun 29, 2014)

Flora
Tia
Gayle


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 29, 2014)

1.Bree
2.Static
3.Diana


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Gaston
2. Snaaaake!
3. Tie between Lucky & Ken


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Felicity
2. Mira
3. Lucky

These are villagers I have experienced in NL. Marshal is moving into my main town tomorrow so I can hold him for my second town. He's adorable. <3 Honorable mentions are Beardo/Lionel (they're practically the same person) and Caroline.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 29, 2014)

Such a hard decision. It was hard enough deciding on 10 villagers to put in my town, and I'm still not sure on that! 

Ok, I'll give it a go. Forgive me, my other villagers! 

1. Jeremiah
2. Julian
3. Victoria


----------



## Skeol (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Bruce
2. Bruce
3. Bruce

I LOVE U BRUCE. ;-;


----------



## betty (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Marshal
2. Beau
3. Dizzy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 29, 2014)

_From my experience so far, which isn't much._

1. RUDY
2. Biskit
3. Melba​


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 30, 2014)

Mira
Lolly
Goldie....(and Tangy...)
(Actually I love all my villagers, I give them an equal love, lol )


----------



## Blaziken257 (Jun 30, 2014)

Picking these is kind of hard for me to decide. But, here I go...

1. Caroline
2. Celia
3. Tie among Maple, Marina, and Drago -- I like all of these villagers, and can't decide which one I like best out of these three.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 30, 2014)

1. Francine
2. Chrissy
3. Marshal


----------



## OlivineCity (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Fang
2. Pekoe
3. Stitches

I think Fang is really cool. and Pekoe is like a Chinese girl and I changed her catchphrases and greeting to Chinese.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Rooney
2. Bluebear
3. Lolly/Skye


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 13, 2014)

*1. P I E T R O*
2. Frank
3. Beau/Fuana


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Sep 13, 2014)

1) Curt
2) Bud 
3) Stinky


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 13, 2014)

So hard to decide, I love all the tiny little pixel villagers. c:
1. Kidd, of course.
2. Rudy.
3. Erik, most likely.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 13, 2014)

~

-Bob.  He's my favorite, of all time.
-Kiki.  Another old favorite.
-(Open to debate) For now, I'll say Ruby.  But, as I stated, that could change.  I haven't seen a lot of the animals and am in the process of cycling some animals out of my town right now.  But I know I don't want Ruby to leave.  I love bunnies, and she was the first ever bunny to move into any of my towns in all the time I've been playing AC, (stemming back to AC for the gamecube).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 13, 2014)

The bat fam:
1.Bruce
2.Diana
3.Robin

But I actually like all my villagers. The only way they are leaving is in a body bag. >


----------



## P.K. (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Maple
2. Kabuki
3. Stitches

Ahhh I love a lot of my villagers so this was pretty hard.


----------



## Camillion (Sep 13, 2014)

Out of the NEWBIES:
Bam
Pietro
Erik


----------



## Kysska (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Peanut (I absolutely love squirrels in real life, and she's the cutest acnl squirrel imo)

2. Apple (I got attached to her over time since she was an original resident, now I love her)

3. Biff (He's fricken' awesome)


----------



## Marlowe (Sep 14, 2014)

1.) Lionel -- I think I actually may die if I don't get him in my town soon.
2.) Genji -- He came into my cafe once and I about died.
3.) Beau -- I actually wasn't aware that I liked him so much until he tried to move out of my town, so that's fun.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Chief (always always Chief!)
2. Erik (gosh his is just a total cutiepie)
3. Skye (Fave normal for sure and I do like quite a few lol + wolves ftw!)


----------



## coderp (Sep 14, 2014)

Tangy, Stitches, and Roscoe. 
Honorable mentions: Maple and Kyle


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 14, 2014)

Margie,Frita,Chief
  Honorable best surprises aka my t 4 loves:Sparrow, Gayle, Pashmina, Tiffany, Eunice but love all my sheepies and deeries...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoever mentioned Lionel he was a first game original just recently let go and was snapped up like wildfire same as Monique but Lionel I regret that one but after a year needed a change but he is missed. A unique smug, think will also regret voiding or giving Walt soon but started with intent to get Roscoe moved there then met Walt, so honorable mention to that zen cranky kangaroo as well.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Sep 14, 2014)

That I currently have? Let's see...


3. Roald. He's pretty cute for a penguin, and his jock personality makes for some hilarious conversations.

2. Vesta. I always thought some of the normal villagers were cute, and she is no exception.

1. Croque! <3 I don't care what anyone else says. I find Croque adorable.


----------



## Kelpcey (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Dora
2. Lobo
3. Rod

Honorable mentions: Diana and Chadder cx


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Snake
2. Static
3. Stitches


----------



## FallinDevast (Sep 14, 2014)

Ranking my villagers:

1. Molly
2. Bree
3. Melba


----------



## MayorPeach (Sep 14, 2014)

Diana
Beau
Melba

Honourable mention: Canberra (I've had her since starting my game in December and I never want her to leave)


----------



## Kitsuneko (Sep 14, 2014)

I like all of my villagers or at least can tolerate them.  I'm pretty happy (and a bit lucky) that the game gave me them for my starting villagers.  
1 - Kiki.  I love black cats, and there's just something about her design that I like.  She happens to be a cool and friendly one to boot.   
2 - Maple. Cute friendly bear cub.
3 - Mint. For a snooty villager, she sure if friendly towards me.  I also like mint ice cream which can be a part of something ^^.
Honorable mentions:
Deirdre, Papi, Camofrog.   Papi is funny and quirky randomly talking about food.  Deirdre and Camofrog sleeps very late, so there's occasionally a lot of interaction with me talking and chilling with them during the late night as it'd fit how I play.  It's also a good way at that time to get particular PWPs from them if you haven't gotten one for the day, as they roam about your town with no one else out.     

Overall, they're up to the point where they're extremely friendly and well bonded to you.  It's pretty weird, but you get sort of attached to these guys, and it'd never feel the same if they were to leave.  So these guys are never leaving.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 14, 2014)

Ooooh easy one, Sean 

1. Filbert 
2. Stitchface
3. Bam

My honorable mention goes to Bunnie


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Puddles
2. Fauna
3. Walker

Honourable mention: Julian, he moved away so it still hurts to mention him ;;


----------



## remiaphasia (Sep 14, 2014)

*Genji*
*
Pashmina*

*Maple*


----------



## Fairytale (Sep 14, 2014)

Filbert
Goldie
Melba

And Pecan, Mitzi, Winnie, and Aurora are so awesome too


----------



## Carina (Sep 14, 2014)

Maple
Nana
Lucky

The first two were easy to choose. But choosing the third one was difficult.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Maple/Marshal (Sorry, I can't chose between them)
3. Miranda (I need her back in my town ASAP)


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 14, 2014)

Mitzi, Cherry, Static

- - - Post Merge - - -

In order.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 14, 2014)

Lolly
Fauna
O'hare


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

Maple
Coco
Wolfgang
the holy trinity tbh


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Sep 14, 2014)

1) Molly
2) Tia
3) Erik 

Their designs are just so cuteee


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Marshal
2. Molly
3. Pudge (we go way back )


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Sydney
2. Punchy
3. Cyrano

Honourable mentions: Rocco, Beau, Lucky, Cyrano.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Carmen
2. Stitches
3. Fauna


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

1)Sparro
2)Molly
3)Mira.

"Nough said.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2014)

1. molly
2. fang
3. marshal

although depending on the day  of the week i might swap out any of them for another of my dreamie (excpet for molly, she'll always be my number one :3)


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 14, 2014)

Right now, it would have to be Kidd, Nan, and Fauna.  

Of all time?  Tia, Beau and Kidd.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 14, 2014)

Rodeo, Wolfgang, and Yuka.


----------



## EleriDragonfly (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Leonardo
2. Daisy
3. Willow

Though really, I love all of my villagers <3


----------



## danceonglitter (Sep 14, 2014)

1 - Beau
2 - Diana
3 - Marshal (who I don't have in my main town any more but I love him far too much)


----------



## davidlblack (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll go with:
1: Static
2: Kawaii Molly
3: Grizzly


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

1. Fauna
2. Diana
3. Erik

yeah I like the deer a lot


----------



## ams (Aug 14, 2015)

1. Melba
2. Lionel
3. Rolf


----------



## Biskit11 (Aug 14, 2015)

1. Biskit
1. Bones
1. Walker
In no order.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 14, 2015)

Lolol this is a old thread lmao

1: Fang
2: Fang
3: Fang


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 14, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lolol this is a old thread lmao
> 
> 1: Fang
> 2: Fang
> 3: Fang


Do mods even close old threads anymore?

On Topic:

1. Eugene
2. Whoever I like
3. Same for #2


----------



## Rey (Aug 14, 2015)

My top 3 villagers in Animal Crossing NL are:

1) Beau
2)Marshal
3) Goldie

I really hope I'll have them all in my town


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 14, 2015)

this thread is from a yr ago who found this?

but to stay on topic 1.kitty 2.nibbles 3.lopez


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Aug 14, 2015)

1. Chrissy 
2. Francine 
3. Bluebear


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 14, 2015)

Ha! This is soooo old!!! Lol!!! Oh well, my top 3 are:

1. Filbert (of course!)
2. Stitchface 
3. Bunnie


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Aug 14, 2015)

Diana and Flurry are for sure top 2, I can't choose between Fang and Marshal for my 3rd though >.<


----------



## Kess (Aug 14, 2015)

Of New Leaf characters only or the ones who returned in this game + the added ones?
All villagers that show up in this game:
Poncho, Ruby, Jeremiah (my "golden trio")
NL exclusive:
Bruce, Tia, Marshal (these are the only ones I've actually had the pleasure of experiencing in my town, there are others I'd LOVE to have but I figured that wouldn't be fair lol)


----------



## RLinksoul (Aug 14, 2015)

I would have to say Melba is #1. She's so cuddly and her dialog doesn't get stale like the five peppy villagers in my town.

Cookie is #2. She has a cute design, she's the first villager to give me her pic and I adore the way the theme sounds when you talk to her.

Finally I'll give the third spot to Pompom, since she's been with me longer than the other two, and much longer than recent move-ins, Rosie and Chrissy.


----------



## EeveeACNLDaBomb (Aug 14, 2015)

1. Rosie
2. Peanut
3... WOW that's a hard decision xc


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

1. Beau
2. Kabuki
3. Marshal


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 14, 2015)

1.) Walker- All time favorite villager since WW
2.) Kiki/Mitzi- both normal cats I love, had Mini in WW, Mitzi in NL
3.) Curlos- Had him in every NL town, but I let him leave


----------



## Toaster (Aug 14, 2015)

Sparro
Ed
Jacques


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 14, 2015)

Vladimir
Aurora
Grizzly


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Aug 14, 2015)

Bangle
Leonardo
Snake

Oooh, I had so many cute, humorous and touching moments with them all (Bangle was my first preppy villager, Leonardo was the last of my original 10 to move out, and Snake stayed with me for 7 months until he moved and I celebrated his, Lobo's and my birthday all on the same week!)


----------



## Bunnybea (Aug 14, 2015)

Hard to chose hehe

1. Melba - sad i let her go, i need her back!
2. Julian 
3. Lucky


----------



## ghostcrossing (Aug 15, 2015)

1. cube
2. flurry
3. genji

[ honorable mentions to willow, muffy, and ruby! ]


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 15, 2015)

1. Drago
2. Zucker
3. Kabuki

Those are my top three villagers of Animal Crossing: New Leaf!


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 15, 2015)

1. Whitney
2. Lucky
3. Coco


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

1. Beardo
2. Francine
3. Chrissy


----------



## -Roxie- (Aug 15, 2015)

1. Katt
2. Erik
3. Rodney


----------



## cornimer (Aug 15, 2015)

Tom
Walker
...Henry?


----------



## creamyy (Aug 15, 2015)

1. Julian
2. Marshal
3. Carmen


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 15, 2015)

1.)Kyle
2.)Keaton
3.)Lionel


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (Aug 15, 2015)

although my picks are pretty basic...
1. Merengue P)
2. Coco
3. Marshal
(i wish my picks where more interesting, i would have a lot of teir 5's in my town if i was not sticking to a theme.) (( all houses must have black or purple on them )


----------



## HHoney (Aug 15, 2015)

1. Beardo. He's not in my town ...yet. No hate on my choice, please.
2. Kidd. He is so unique! He was lazy before? I don't see it. Much better as a smug.
3. Pashmina. She is classy Uchi!

So much love.
And so many other AMAZING villager choices.


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Aug 15, 2015)

This is very very hard because I like (most) of my villagers

1. Hamlet
2. O'hare
3. Punchy


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 15, 2015)

Lily
Rosie
Erik


----------



## coderp (Aug 15, 2015)

Erik, Kody and Roscoe

So far I have Erik and Kody in my town, just need Roscoe now :]


----------



## Leil (Aug 15, 2015)

1: Tangy
2: Walt
3: Melba


And so many more~ xD


----------



## effys (Aug 16, 2015)

1. Tom
2. Cherry
3. Gigi
They were some of my first villagers and they never moved out


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 16, 2015)

this is really a hard question. but if i have to choose, then it's
-Beau 
-Fauna 
-Wolfgang 

i have them in my town lol


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2015)

I have been playing ACNL since it came out in Europe...
And most of the Villagers from the new game are actually my favourites...
But I had to pick three it would have to be....

1. Flora- I love FLAMINGOS okay! =3 
2. Sprinkle 
3. Zucker


----------



## Limon (Aug 16, 2015)

1. Genji
2. Willow
3. Eunice


----------



## ieRWaZz (Aug 16, 2015)

My all time favourit is Teddy...
My top 3 probably will be looking like this:

1 Teddy
2 Rosie
3 Zell


----------



## tokkio (Aug 16, 2015)

1. Genji (ultimate fav everrr)
2. Coco 
3. Fang 

and honorable mentions: melba, tutu, and coleeee


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Aug 16, 2015)

1. Nana
2. Savannah
3. Teddy


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 16, 2015)

For Abstract:

1.) Punchy
2.) Lolly
3.) Kabuki

For Oashisu:

1.) Prince
2.) Marina
3.) Merengue


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 16, 2015)

Lolly, Marshall and merengue. ;v;


----------



## namiieco (Apr 26, 2016)

1: Merengue
2: Ankha
3: Genji


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 26, 2016)

Punchy
ZELL
Ankha


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 26, 2016)

1. Stitches
2. Julian
3. Bob/nana (love them both)


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Apr 26, 2016)

skye, walker, and bam


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 26, 2016)

So easy!

1. Kiki
2. Pecan
3. Fauna

My babies


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 26, 2016)

Peanut
Wendy
Boomer


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 26, 2016)

ok this was weirdly bumped after quite some time....

but its
Tangy
O'Hare
Timbra


----------



## Cascade (Apr 26, 2016)

Tangy
Maple
Diana


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 26, 2016)

I like Rosie , Lolly and Felicity. I love cats they are my favorite animals.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 26, 2016)

1. Savannah
2. Pietro
3. Aurora


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 26, 2016)

1. flurry
2. fang
3. zucker


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 26, 2016)

Willow
Bunnie
Chow


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 27, 2016)

1. Bones/Biskit/Walker
2. Marcel/Benjamin
3. The Rest of the Dogs


----------



## treetops (Apr 27, 2016)

Olaf, Muffy and Antonio.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2016)

Sally
Genji
Francine


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 27, 2016)

My favorite villagers would have to be:

Dotty
Elvis
Agnes

Aside from them, I used to have Hopper and Filbert but they got deleted along with my first save file a little over two years back. I wouldn't mind having both of them move into my new town.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 27, 2016)

Sparro
Eugene
Midge


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 27, 2016)

Lolly
Ruby
Chevre


----------



## Kalhyna (Apr 27, 2016)

- Carmen
- Wolfgang
- Chief


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Well mine are Pippy, Buck and Wolfgang (so hard to choose)


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 27, 2016)

how do i narrow it to 3?  very difficult to do.

I'd go:

Lolly, Fauna, Rizzo


----------



## Fenix (Apr 27, 2016)

Veeery difficult to choose just 3, I love a lot of them, it was difficult to choose 10 for my town, so now only 3... But maybe:
- Alfonso.
- Eunice/Willow. (I really can't choose between this two cutie sheep).
- Agnes.


----------



## Byebi (Apr 27, 2016)

static zell beau ??? i think. . . .


----------



## Miii (Apr 27, 2016)

1. Jeremiah
2. Kabuki
3. Mitzi

I love them all :3


----------



## HeyImDashie (Apr 27, 2016)

1) Zucker
2) Lolly
3) Ankha

Zucker and Lolly are such cuties and I love Ankha's sass (>^3^)>


----------



## Fresco3332 (Apr 27, 2016)

1. Goldie
2. Cyrano
3. Lobo

I think, I love so many that aren't in my town too! (Savannah, Sally, Roscoe, Rolf, Ruby, Winnie etc!)


----------



## sylviabee (Apr 27, 2016)

Tangy, Whitney, Stitches


----------



## MochiMo (Apr 27, 2016)

Well... since my favorite animal IS a cat, I must admit that my top 3 favorite villagers in the game ARE CATS!

My all time favorite villager is: TANGY! OMG so cute!
2: Kiki
3: Bob!!


----------



## BlackCatCrossing (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Ankha (SO unique and cool)
2. Skye (I love foxes, and started with her,)
3. Julian (Fabolous!)


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 29, 2016)

Currently, my top 3 probably goes like this:

1. Tangy
2. Rocket
3. Apollo

That may change in the future, but I know that Tangy will always be my favourite.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 29, 2016)

Olivia, Kabuki and Felicity


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Zucker!
2. Fuchsia
3. Coco!!!!


----------



## Katie1313 (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Broccolo
2. Blaire
3. Marina


----------



## Kanade Kitty (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Merengue
2. Pietro
3. hmmm... probably one of the deer


----------



## Trip (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Kabuki
2. Maple
3. Julian


----------



## Mura (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Lolly
2. Rosie
3. Beau


----------



## jozial (Apr 29, 2016)

1. Gayle, the cutest villager imo. I had her in my old town and I'm trying to get her in my new one, but it's really hard to find tier 5 villagers
2. Genji because he's been in my town the longest and we're buddies, and his character design reminds me of Tobirama from Naruto 
3. Toss up between Alli, Sly and Winnie, they are all super cute


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 30, 2016)

Not ranking them but the 3 are Maple, Aurora, and Molly


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 30, 2016)

Punchy, my favourite villager ever. Marshal and Bob


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 30, 2016)

my top three favourites are poppy, melba and...

uhhhh...

i seriously have no idea who the third one is cuz there's quite a few villagers that i really like, like felicity, rudy, wendy, jacques, eugene, alfonso...


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 30, 2016)

1 (by far). Aurora
2. Apple
3. This is a hard choice, but it would have to be.. Mira or Maple


----------



## Nio (Apr 30, 2016)

Not sure if I can rank them, but my top 3 are Genji, Julian and Maple.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 30, 2016)

---


----------



## Cozimnormal (Apr 30, 2016)

1. Flurry
2. Molly
3. Lolly
They're just so adorable :3


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 30, 2016)

1. Beau - relate to the most
2. Merengue
3. Margie 

Merengue and Margie are just too sweet! <3


----------



## Corrie (Apr 30, 2016)

Bunnie
Mint
Marshal


----------



## mirrormirror (May 1, 2016)

Bluebear
Bob
Portia


----------



## levi163 (May 1, 2016)

Biskit
Kyle
Beau 

I've had a lot of villagers come and go but those were the most memorable. I ended up resetting to get Biskit back


----------



## jeizun (May 1, 2016)

nate, katt, and felicity


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 1, 2016)

Diana, Beau, and Fang


----------



## Sabr1na (May 3, 2016)

1. Apple
2. Chrissie
3. Flurry but moved out


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 3, 2016)

Flurry
Flurry
Flurry


----------



## JWBear77 (May 3, 2016)

1 Melba
2 Aurora
3 Stitches


----------



## Noah98789 (May 3, 2016)

Hound00med said:


> Ohey guys, so I got to thinking about my favourite villagers in New Leaf, and quite frankly, it was an easy decision
> 
> 1. Sydney
> 2. Eugene
> ...



1.Marshal
2.Julian
3.Paula


----------



## Shinx (May 3, 2016)

1. Fauna
2. Kiki
3. Flurry

It's so hard to pick though! There are too many adorable villagers. ;o;


----------



## VanillaChase (May 3, 2016)

I'd say Francine, Muffy and Beau.


----------



## dierefuji (May 4, 2016)

Curt^3
curt, timbra, and sydney


----------



## axo (May 4, 2016)

1. MOE
2. Joey
3. Cranston or Freckles ^^ 

Im a sucker for lazy personalities...


----------



## sylviabee (May 4, 2016)

Tangy, Lily, and Whitney right now!


----------



## acnlheart (May 5, 2016)

1. Goldie
2. Fauna
3. Marshal
*eyebrow wiggles* ,'


----------



## Chandelier (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Willow
2. Maple
3. Fauna


----------



## goner (Jul 3, 2016)

Stitches
Maple
Wolfgang


----------



## ams (Jul 3, 2016)

Guaranteed I've already written in this thread but as of now: Melba, Lionel, Rolf


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 3, 2016)

1. ED, can't quite put my finger on why I like him so much, just do. 
2. Carmen, my oldest and bestest New Leaf friend. <3
3. Freya, she's a pretty pink wolfie.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 3, 2016)

Deirdre, Pashmina, Eunice


----------



## Shinx (Jul 3, 2016)

i've written in this thread before but an update:
1. stitches: alright, this is kind of a sappy story, but when I lost one of my favorite villagers due to a time travelling accident, i was super upset. the day after, he wrote me this heartfelt letter how he had a nightmare or something that i left the town and never came back, and he expressed that he never wanted me to leave the town permanently. i was considering resetting the town after so that made me decide just to replace said villager and roll with the punches. i've always also loved stuffed animals and food. he was also my best friend in wild world, and he is my best friend in acnl as well.
2. diana: just a very cute and adorable snooty dear that's taken my heart. i love the serenity of her house and her beautiful coloration.
3. erik or beau: oh man, this is a toss-up. erik is probably absolutely me with his love of cabin furniture and comfy sweaters and food. but beau is so adorable with his sleepy eyes.

last but not least are fauna & flurry & kiki as honorable mentions. i love how sweet the normal personalities are. <3

but honestly, there are so many adorable villagers that this was even hard to choose. this is such an amazing lil comfort game!
(also sorry for rambling, lmao)


----------



## Trystin (Jul 3, 2016)

Melba
Shep 
& Leonardo


----------



## Snowfall (Jul 3, 2016)

In my current town at the moment:

Mott
Dotty
Pate (She's super unpopular but I think she's adorable!)


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2016)

In my town atm...

Muffy
Fuchsia
Coco


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 4, 2016)

Muffy
Merengue
Flurry

I just chose favorites from my town, really.


----------



## Yumetsu (Jul 4, 2016)

1. marshal
2. kabuki
3. julian

honestly i would have put fang and pango as two of my top favorites but i decided not to due to marshal and julian capturing my heart,,,
i have a lot of other favorites though, too, of course


----------



## Midori (Jul 4, 2016)

O'Hare, Snake, Ozzie
They're my favourite little guys.
Soleil is cute too.


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 8, 2016)

1. Pietro (obviously)
2. Julian
3. Octavian

Honorable mentions are Tabby and Ava


----------



## Wishii (Jul 8, 2016)

Marshal, Colton, & Diana <3


----------



## Daydream (Jul 8, 2016)

1. Flurry
2. Shep
3. Lopez/Zell (Can't choose between the two :/ )


----------



## Sheando (Jul 8, 2016)

Antonio
Vesta
Benjamin

Lolly and Deli are way up there as well . . . but I really just love my whole town.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jul 8, 2016)

1.) Bam
2.) Dotty
3.) Bunnie


----------



## Crona (Jul 8, 2016)

my favorite villagers change so often, so it's really hard to decide! i'd have to say my top three are julian, maple, and olivia. in no particular order.


----------



## rebornking (Jul 8, 2016)

1.Fauna She is so beautiful et nice 
2Chrissy and Francine
3Beau I don t have him but i would...


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jul 8, 2016)

1. Maple (She's always been a childhood favorite. I had her in all of my AC towns.)
2. Stitches
3. Fang


----------



## MayorSkittles (Jul 8, 2016)

1) Bangle the Bestie
2) Broccolo the Bestie
3) Kabuki the Kool (still looking for him ;-

Honorables include Willow and Genji <3


----------



## tragician (Jul 8, 2016)

1. hamphrey
2. erik
3. leonardo


----------



## LuminousLisa (Jul 8, 2016)

First two are so easy, the third... ooh that takes a minute or two to narrow it down! I just started a 2nd town and have been filling it up with several awesome, new villagers so I may post again in the future and update this. As of now:

1. It is and always will be my Biskit! Since Jan 2009!
2. Daisy
3. I just really can't decide!!! Too many I'm getting to know that I love so far lol


----------



## vel (Jul 8, 2016)

1. whitney
2. molly
3. diana


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

1. Roald <33333
2. Kid-Cat
3. Jacques or Vesta (I can't decide between them .3.)


----------

